# Philosophy of Missions



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 4, 2007)

A lot of stuff on godtube is just junk.

Not this.

I discovered that the missionary speaker was with the C&MA denomination. He died in 1992.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 4, 2007)

No junk there. WOW!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 6, 2007)

Enjoyed that a great deal. Wish that we heard more of that these days.

Another one I liked on this topic was Paul Washer's "Glory of God and Missions" sermon: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=220071267

Main point: we aren't motivated to do missions because men are going to hell and won't be saved unless we get off our backsides. We are motivated to participate in missions because somewhere, there are people not giving the glory to God, and He deserves all the glory.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 7, 2007)

That was incredible. I could have done without the background music but the message was spot on.


----------

